# My first orchestral piece



## MihailDoman (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there. My name is Mihail. I'm from Romania, and this is my first post on this forum.
I was curious what you thought of my song. Now, I'm not classically trained, so please be gentle 
Here it is:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mihail-doman%2Fdestiny-i
I hope you like it ^_^


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Would fit awesome in an epic-style movie  I liked it. 

Can you upload the score?


----------



## MihailDoman (Oct 1, 2013)

i'm glad you like it. but i can't upload the score just yet. because i only have it written on paper, very schematically and of course in the piano roll. but if you want i can tell you the chords harmony


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I find some elements in this piece repetitious, Would be nice to slow down on the drums a little, make it a little more mellow. Would be also nice to bring out the strings more clearly, and have a moment or 2 of a slow section for reflection, that will create a contrast.

I also think that with a better program and sound platform the piece would sound much better.

Thanks for sharing, the piece has potential.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

This has a nice mix of rock with classical elements as well. I don't know what Musician means by bring out the strings... Your strings are front and center most of the time. Because this piece is so short there is no room for a slow section. You have varied textures and materials though the strings have the same figure most of the time, it doesn't detract too much from the piece though. Nice writing for horns, that will sound nice. Your program and sound platform sound fine. Better than most other ones. Nice job.


----------

